# "Somebody" Bombed Me!



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I got this huge box in the mailbox this morning, trying my best to figure out what ether my wife or I ordered. I opened it up and it was full of smokes... Somebody, who remains anonymous, sent me a sampler pack from CI. All that was in the box was the note. Thank You whom ever you are! I know some folks like to do things just to be nice and not for the notoriety, but I sure would like to send that person a personal PM to Thank him/her properly. I really appreciate it whoever you are and above all.....THANK YOU!


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Awesome. There is someone on here that i suspect. He's done it in the past. It could be the repeat offender or a copycat but I'm leaning towards repeat offender. Either way awesome gesture and major kudos to their generosity.


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

wow!


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Seek the truth young grasshoppah, may this help you in your travels.


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Awesome bomb Ranger! I used to get drinks at the bar like this, all while trying not to look like a Marine. Many people out there and on here really support and honor us vets and that makes me proud. Happy 4 ya brother, those are some dandy smokes. 

P.S., if you don't want that RB Olancho...you can send it my way. :vs_laugh::grin2:


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Oooo..The Mystery Bomber..strikes again!

Couldn't of happened to a better BOTL. Enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Kidvegas said:


> Oooo..The Mystery Bomber..strikes again!
> 
> Couldn't of happened to a better BOTL. Enjoy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I couldn't agree with you more.......................................


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Love seeing this kind of thing....bombs are not a rarity but those who send them anonymously are my favorites. They truly seek anonymity because they seek to put the focus on the receiver and not themselves. When my wife and I are out in restaurants or even fast food places ( esp. when we lived in San Diego where there are so many servicemen and women ) we'd pay for their meal either before they got to the cashier ( like In and Out ) and told the cashier to bring me the bill after they ordered. You could see them turning their heads around like it was on a lazy susan.... One young Marine in the party spied the attendant and watched her bring me the bill and once he knew it was me got the rest of his detail and got up...came over to our table...stood at attention and saluted us...I tell ya ...I could have adopted them right then and there. 

This isn't a dig on those who send bombs to each other and sign their names...that's a different type of bomb to me...that's still special. I just love seeing people do things anonymously because the joy one receives from anonymity is something that measures your own soul and leaves you with an incredible feeling. As has been said ...“We make a living by what we get. We make a life by what we give.”


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nicely done 👍, always glad to see things like this.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice job


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Great hit! A note like that is oddly familiar but, who knows. Great gesture.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Very nice !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

ADRUNKK said:


> Seek the truth young grasshoppah, may this help you in your travels.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Doh - that's a nice hit right there


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice strike. Seen that note before. Great guy.


----------

